# iPad Safari Issue - not responding



## CJHook

I keep getting 'the server has stopped responding' whenever I use safari. It only started a couple of days ago. I can view a few pages, then it will just freeze. I have to keep rebooting it, then its alright for about five minutes but I still get the same problem.

I have restored it via iTunes but still no luck. I think it might be something to do with the App Store as I can never connect to that.

All other wireless devices are working fine.

All software is up to date.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Did you jailbreak your device?

Does this happen on different internet connections?


----------



## CJHook

No I didn't jailbreak and yes have tried on different connections and still get the same result.


----------



## CJHook

Update since last post: Having done some additional research, I have tried these tips to hopefully resolve the problem.

Turn off auto-brightness and turn brightness on full.

Switched router on/off and reset network settings.

Finally reboot and connect to Wi-Fi.


All seems to working at time of posting this message.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Alright. Let us know if anything else fails again.


----------

